# Questions for the experts



## Divexxtreme (Apr 27, 2003)

Couple of questions that I hope you guys can help me out with:

First, I keep seeing people post on other forums that after your initial 1250 mile break-in, you should continue to break your engine in until reaching 3,000 miles. Now, in the Owner's Manual it states the following; "Following the break-in inspection at 1,250 miles/2,000 km, you can gradually increase engine or road speeds." Where are people getting 3,000 miles out of that? I'm all about breaking in my car properly, but I don't want to observe 3,000 miles if it's just some random number that a forum member made up. Also, I spoke with a BMW mechanic at my dealership today and he said the 3,000 break-in is BS. Any thoughts on this?

Also, I'm on the verge of getting the Dinan exhaust and Software for my car. I know that 7 HP isn't much, but it seems to the only exhaust that offers anything other than a better sound or a savings in weight. Plus, I really like the idea of having a warranty after the mods. Is it worth it in your opinion? Thanks in advance! :thumbup:


----------



## phrider (May 6, 2002)

In my 2001 S54 M Roadster, there was a sticker in the window with the 3200 mile number (actually, I bet the real value is 5000 km total).


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

There was a sticker on the car when it was delievered which specifically states the 3100 mile break-in number


----------



## jeffxjet (Dec 25, 2001)

Mine has the same sitcker in the upper left part of the windshield that say max speed 137 until reaching 3100 miles.


----------



## Divexxtreme (Apr 27, 2003)

Hmmm...they must have stopped putting the sticker in the 2003's? Another friend that has a 2003 (which he bought from a different dealer in a different state) told me he has never seen the 3100 mile sticker either. A sticker IRT the 1,250 mile service was in my car, but that's it. Strange....


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

Divexxtreme,

where in VA r u?
congrats on ur new m3..

LIL Raja


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

yeap, mine had the 3K something sticker as well (forgot the exact number - been a while).
On the Dinan thing - The software really does nothing as no amount of basic tuning will do anything to work with a simple muffler change - they are still trying to sell the same stuff they've had for over a year that just bumps the rev limiter (probably not a good thing, all things considered), remove top speed limit (something that shold be explored daily on public roads) and remap the throttle mapping for both normal and sport modes to bring the two a little closer together - all for a measly $500 :dunno: 
The exhaust at least seems to have some thought behind it with the single functional side. Then again, what are the odds it actually makes 7 HP? The numbers Brad from EvoSport just posted at RF for Cashman's car with Eisenmann and center pipe worked out to abound 5HP at the wheels combined. Either way, do it for looks or for sound - for performance it will only be noticible in your head - if anyone can honestly "feel" or document the difference of 7 alleged hp will make in 333hp 3400lb car I'll be rather surprised. Pulleys are probably the best mod for the buck - probably close to 5hp and better responce for $400 or less.
I don't like the noise either - I had full exhaust on the last E36 M3 I had - it was fine around town but anytime I drove it for more than an hour I really hated all of the added noise it made.
Just my .02 (maybe I'm just getting old but the more I drive this thing under controlled conditions the more I realize that its pretty god damned fast out of the box - a lot faster than I can drive it) - grabbing the flame suite 

p.s. I'm hardly an expert


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

03 week 4 prod... I have the sticker on the upper left hand corner of the windshield and it has the 3100 mile note on it.


----------



## Divexxtreme (Apr 27, 2003)

Okay - so even though my car came without a sticker, I now know to break-in until 3100 miles. Got it. As far the exhaust and software goes, after reading Mike's post I've decided against it. I don't consider myself necessarily getting old (32), but I also think it's pretty damned fast as is, and I'd probably quickly get tired of the sound of aftermarket exhaust as well  

I guess the quest to make your M3 different from the others is a painful and expensive one. 

I'm going to call Evosport about the pulleys today. Thanks for the replies everyone, I very much appreciate it.


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

Here is a shot of the window sticker on my new M3.
The manual states the same.


----------



## Divexxtreme (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks for the posting your sticker BB330i. Although my Owner's Manual only has half of that information (it gives no specific numbers for after 1200 miles), I'll stick to what your sticker says. Thanks again.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

How about taking a BMW CCA driving school instead of the mods? Improve your skills first, then mod the car. :thumbup:


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *How about taking a BMW CCA driving school instead of the mods? Improve your skills first, then mod the car. :thumbup: *


Yea, spending that kind of money on a 5hp mod, when at your first track event you'll be passed by instructors in 325s, is pretty silly IMO.


----------



## Divexxtreme (Apr 27, 2003)

Well, not that I'm an expert driver by any stretch of the word, but I did race a little AutoCross when I was younger. Also used to drag my '66 Chevelle pretty frequently as well. I feel I'm pretty competent. Thanks for the advice though:thumbup:


----------

